
Bitcoin, People and Government - Nippz
https://infinitexlabs.com/people-government-and-bitcoin/
======
noahfrombundil
TL;DR: Bitcoin is good. Society is mature enough to use Bitcoin compared to
fiat currency. People should stop trusting the government.

